# Edinburgh



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

These photos were taken from the Scott Monument yesterday.

Edinburgh Princess St.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

' XXX was here ' scratched all over the Scott Monument!


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Fp_V-dnu24


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

The Scott Monument


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Edinburgh Castle










Princess Street


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Guitar + Pipa ( a Chinese instrument! )


----------



## Peregrin Tuk (Oct 20, 2007)

it's certainly one of the most beautiful cities in UK


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos from Edinburgh


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)




----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIm5Yoq9yis


----------

